
Merlin Mann on Doing Creative Work - kqr2
http://www.maximumfun.org/sound-young-america/maxfuncon-merlin-mann-doing-creative-work-sound-young-america
======
dan_the_welder
I used to go see Merlin's old band "Bacon Ray" when he lived in Tallahassee.
Now he's a famous productivity guru.

